
Show HN: Interactive video feedback simulator using WebGL - alexball
http://aljaball.github.io/video-feedback
======
yhvh
I was expecting results like
[https://youtu.be/5ZaeLFPxo-c](https://youtu.be/5ZaeLFPxo-c)

